

Ask HN: Advice for Intermediate JS Programmer. - dillon

Ever since I first began creating on the web my passion for web development has grown. Thus I believe Javascript is the best language to specialize in. Any advice to further my knowledge in the language? Books to read? Articles? Certificates I should pursue?
======
pdelgallego
\- Join the jsmentor mailing list.

\- Secret of a javascript ninja

\- 10 things I learned from the jquery soruce [1]

\- 11 More Things I Learned from the jQuery Source [2]

\- Read the annotated version of underscore [3]

\- Launch emacs and write some code.

[1] [http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-
jquer...](http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source)

[2] [http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-
the-...](http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source)

[3]
[http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.h...](http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.html)

------
Animus7
Ask not what you can do for Javascript, ask what Javascript can do for you.

Stop looking around for ways to get better. Open your editor and make
something you think is cool. Rinse, lather, repeat.

------
franze
some real tips: read javascript the good parts
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517748> and anything else form mr.
<http://www.crockford.com/>

read (and understand) the "learning javascript with object graphs" series
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahowtonode.org+Learning...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahowtonode.org+Learning+Javascript+with+Object+Graphs&pws=0&hl=all)

use node.js for the backend of your apps to come (start with
<https://www.duostack.com/> or for a quick hack <http://jsapp.us/> )

do not use w3school ressources (they are wrong in critical cases) see
<http://w3fools.com/>

and the most critical tip if you really want to get serious about javascript:
learn other programming languages as well, then revisit javascript. one
language can never be enough. take the learnings from other languages and
apply them to javascript.

oh yeah and: do not seek cross browser compatibility. it's frustrating. (after
you are good it will work cross browser anyway (excluding IE)).

------
dous
<http://ejohn.org/apps/learn/>

